# Expats in India



## Cathryn (Mar 3, 2015)

Hi there everyone! I have just registered here as I would like some info. We are planning a move (in around 5 yrs) to somewhere that we can live comfortably on my husband's pension and India seems like a good choice..however.... there seems to be lots of issues with visas etc. We want to be somewhere that we can either get a permanent visa or, be able to renew without having to leave the country. We are very open minded about where to relocate and like the look of Goa but are open to any suggestions. Any info will be greatly appreciated. many thanks in advance xx


----------



## Kevil13 (Apr 7, 2015)

Hello Cat,

India is indeed a very good option to reside.Goa is a good choice where you can live and enjoy your life. You cannot get a permanent visa in india and now the visa renewal policy is improved and everything is done online.Other than Goa you can reside to place is Mumbai. Its a bit crowdy,noisy but safe.Mumbai is a place where you can get anything you need. if you want more details call /snip/


----------



## Uznu13 (Apr 16, 2015)

India is a very good place where you can live. and it's good option to reside. Goa is a good choice where you can live and enjoy your life. but you can not get a permanent visa here but you can renewal your visa online easily. or you can stay in delhi also delhi is also a good place where you can live very comfortably and you can get anything you need.


----------



## Woodrow (May 12, 2015)

Have you considered Ecuador ? The cost of living is cheap . Low crime. Good quality of life .
You can get a permanent resident visa with only an $800.pm income. We have been there .It's great. Temp. averages 60's to 75 or 80. A bag of fresh fruit is $1.00. A 4 course lunch is $2.50.
Rents are $300. to $500. average for a nice 2 BR apt including all utilities and Wi-Fi and cable tv.
The only negative I can think of is that you may need to learn Spanish.
Good luck !


----------

